# I was curious if there were any Female woodworkers on LumberJocks



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

Are there many women into woodworking here, like full bore, full-woodshop girls out there? Just wondering, I looked in the "Jocks" menu but didn't see any, I'm curious, not trying to get a woodworking date, ha, or start a gender war. Just thought it'd be interesting to see another perspective.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Steve,

There are several *"full-woodshop girls"* who are members here, albeit some aspire to the finer arts of woodworking.

All LumberJocks are woodworkers whether of the Female persuasion or not, and yes they're more pleasent to gaze upon the the rest of us but that is not to take away from their abilities or capabilities.

...and no, you will not see gender denoted in the *"Jocks Menu"*, because Jocks are Jocks. 

Pay close attention to the Projects, Blogs and Forums and you may learn some skills from them.

...btw, *Mother* Nature is responsible for most of the wood products we *"Jock"* every day.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len.* ;-)*


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

excellent explanation, I would appreciate learning from the minds of women in woodworking, they may have some interesting twists on different ways to do things.
Thanks


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Steve, wait for the LJ's Pin up Calendar, it should be available soon. A different female LJ every month holding a powertool. It's great!


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

no suh….


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Steve:

Yep! We have a few on here. 
======================================================= 
























=======================================================

*Watch out for the one with Hammer! She's got a Short Fuse!!*

*Just Kidding!!* * We have a number of Very Talented Ladies on here*.

*Sheila Landry* has been on here for about 900 Days and has turned out some* Beautiful Fretwork*.

This is one of her* "Victorian Fretwork Frames". *
========================================================









========================================================


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

You have to see
http://lumberjocks.com/MariyaArts
Her work is beyond description.


----------



## DanaA1972 (Oct 24, 2013)

lol been a woman since I was born LMAO… this isn't my first time here. Was in this group years ago and lost all my sign in information unfortunately …. still waiting for my first project to be approved.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Well, Dana, welcome back and make yourself at home!

BTW, I can think of Joe's better half, moonles, angieO, Bentwood, Sandra, ShellyB, tyskvinna, rivergirl, and about a dozen others whose screen name escapes me at the moment. All are wonderful, dedicated woodworkers, and you are right, they do bring something extra with their projects and their outlooks on the art of shaping wood.


----------



## DanaA1972 (Oct 24, 2013)

Thank you nailbanger2….. can't wait for them to approve my first project since I came back…but looks like it is gonna take a long time lol….


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

There are lots of women Lumberjocks and they make some very fine projects using all the same tool as the guys and some have perfected them better than me for sure!! Scrollingmom (Kelly) is a fine example Check our her intricate projects. I would just break all those little pieces if I tried some of those projects!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## DanaA1972 (Oct 24, 2013)

I have never tried using scrollsaw…. but I just build rustic furniture, rustic bars, etc and woodburn on them….make plaques and woodburn them….just a woodburning fool I guess lol….


----------



## ShopsmithChar1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Yep you found another woodworking chic. I own my own woodshop, opening date of Dec 15th, 1013. Mine is a full tilt shop, every thing from small and intricate to full bedroom sets. I have started working with local sawmill to take some of the end cut scrap they can use and machine it out for my use. My main tool is a Shopsmith Mark V with bandsaw, jig, and jointer attachments. 
Heirloom Woodshop is my shop name, as everything that I have has been inherited, My Grandfather taught me the older ways of wood working, and my father in law left behind the Shopsmith and must have seen me coming. I also want to produce pieces that become heirlooms to whoever buys them. So between three generations it has come to this.

I was a truck driver for 21 years, it was time to come home and stay home. It is a pain in the butt to find a job after that, it seems to me that except for self employment, no one would make sure I stayed busy and worked hard, not to mention I am used to the fact of you reap what you sow type of work.


----------

